# dart frogs calling at night??



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

Is this normal behavior? I have never had this happen before and I am little worried that something is happening. Everytime I go out there to see who is calling and shine a little black light in there, I don't see any wierd or bizaar behavior. Has anyone else's frogs called at night? Is it normal?


----------



## GSXR_MURRHEE (Sep 16, 2006)

My leucs have been doing that recently, and today I found eggs and some tads! So it might just mean that they're ready to get busy.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

This is actually quite common and depending on the species can happen frequently. Thumbnails in particular will call after lights out and to the previous post, if the frogs are getting busy they aren't going to let a little thing like lack of light slow them down.

Bill


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I have noticed that at certain times my imitator calls a lot when the lights go off.


----------



## defaced (May 23, 2005)

I've heard my Pum call at 2am.


----------



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

Hmm...I had just assumed that since they were mostly inactive at night time that they probably wouldn't be calling. Anyhow, I guess I should remember the old saying "Assuming makes an...." I'll let you finish that one  

Another question about these same frogs. Every morning I wake up and find four of them in the same film container sleeping. Is his normal behavior? Is this juvenile behavior? They are imitators and just started calling a couple of months ago.


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

Your imitators sound exactly like mine! Mine just reached maturity in the past month. They call like clockwork when I turn the lights off at night and just before sunrise. They also like to all hang out/cuddle/whatever it is they do all together in this one certain brom. Several times I have seen them together in there. I posted about it as well, and everyone seemed to agree it was normal courtship/breeding behavior.

Let us know if you find tads!


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

My imitators call after the lights go off about 5 days out of the week. It's pretty common for them. More often than not, when I do find eggs it is after a night of calling so mine breed most often at night just after lights out and have very rarely layed in the middle of the day with the lights on.


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

some species who present release calls can call in the middle of the night if they're disturbed. I have seen that in wild in histrionicus.


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

mine will call in the middle of the night only if i wake them up by a light or something shinning in their viv


----------



## shannnak (Dec 14, 2006)

What is a release call?


----------



## MegophryidaeMan (Oct 22, 2006)

I just love these little guys!!! lol I learn so much when I come to this website!!  Thanks for all the information.


----------

